# Formula for gravity wine rack????????



## RWininger (Sep 14, 2012)

Ok, so I spent way too much time last night looking for some sort of formula, if there is one on whole placement on a Gravity wine bottle holder. I would think you need to take into consideration all dimension of the board? Any help
Thanks in advance
Ron W


----------



## rexb (Mar 28, 2012)

Here are the dimensions I used:










Depending on your hole size and cut angle, the 5-7/8" dimension will change. The best thing is to make a test piece first from scraps. Just to start somewhere and adjust until it works. I found it really wasn't too difficult.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

If you search wine balancers here, you'll fine several different formulas. Part of it is if you want the bottle held level or not. I know Jim Jakosh just recently posted his formula as well.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

The best and quickest way is to use trial and error. With all the different size bottles, it would be difficult to pin down specific dimensions. I assume you want the bottle to be neck down to keep the cork wet?


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Ideally, if you make the hole large enough to slide the bottle in and out and buy a bottle that has a couple inches of play that is fairly straight, 45 degree's will balance. Sneak up on it.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes there are good formulas on the net but for level this is mine… http://lumberjocks.com/projects/13508


----------

